# Father/Son first kill



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I took my 4YO out with me last night for his first big game hunt.

We spent most of the night sitting a blind near my favorite watering hole, a few small bucks came into water but nothing that presented a shot.

As daylight began to run out we decided to pack it in, but on the way out the little guy spots a pair of horns from about 200 yards away. We pulled up to where he saw the deer and sure enough it was a young buck standing just inside the tree line at 40 yards out.

I got off the rhino, grabbed the bow and let one fly. I heard a clean thump and the scattering of deer, but the deer I shot at didn't run out the gap I was expecting to see him go though. Instead, he came rolling down the hill toward me. I didn't see him until he cleared the tree line, but he ended up a mere ten feet away from where I shot (from a 40yard shot).

The look on my sons face was all that needed to be said, we high five'd and then had a lesson on gutting and skinning. Needless to say, I think I have just found my new hunting buddy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, thats cool as hell. Congratulations... looks like your boy is all about that kind of stuff.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your deer and that awesome you took your son out with you and got a deer. it looks like he is hooked for life now.Now injoy those nice steaks from the guy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME, congratulations to both you and your son. That there is better than a 300 inch deer IMHO.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

thats what its all about! Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I did the same thing last year with my son. He is 4 years old this year. That is better than a huge buck any day. Congrats, it is something he will never forget. If I might add a great acomplishment for you also to shoot anything with a young child in tow. Good Job!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome man. Your son will remember that for the rest of his life. Good on ya!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Way cool....I'm jealous!


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

you cant buy a hunt like to have the little guy there.and have turn out like that. :!:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It don' get no better than that! God job!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! With such a high, have you rethought your POV on BYU? :mrgreen:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool story. Love it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Best thing in the world right there! Don't get any better!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats! With such a high, have you rethought your POV on BYU? :mrgreen:


Thanks. No I'm still not high enough to like the Y, but I will be watching from team seats though. I really don't like the Y, but I do like football.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! With such a high, have you rethought your POV on BYU? :mrgreen:
> ...


I have a win-win proposition, give me the pass/tickets and you can watch the longhorns from my comfy lazy boy on my big screen! :mrgreen:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats GREAT! nothin better in my book!


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think in a world of Hunting that is SOOOOO focused on Trophy bucks......it is VERY VERY VERY refreshing to see a story like yours!!!!!

I have two little girls and my oldest is already talking about wanting to go hunting with me. I would give anything to give her an experience like you did your son! The size of the animal does not matter at all in this. Congrats to you man!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 

Thanks for getting the younger generation involved! It will make a difference!!!!!!!!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If your really interested in going out just to take a kid hunting then PM me sometime, I have some private property that makes it easy to get the little ones out for their first "successful" hunt. 

This was by far my best experience hunting, I really wish everyone could share the same thing with our next generation of sportsmen.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

COOL! that memeory will last a very long time 8) 8)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> If your really interested in going out just to take a kid hunting then PM me sometime, I have some private property that makes it easy to get the little ones out for their first "successful" hunt.
> 
> This was by far my best experience hunting, I really wish everyone could share the same thing with our next generation of sportsmen.


You have an awesome attitude! What an offer from from a TRUE sportsman... cheers 

My little girl had her first experience last year Southeastern MZ. She's still a little iffy, but loves to fish and loves to be outdoors.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going to post a congratulations but didn't want my signature line to cheapen your hunt.  

seriously congrats.


----------

